# Need the Miami, FL area for Dec 30-31



## momeason (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking for accommodations for 4 in the Miami area. It does not have to be on the beach. It can be within 60 miles of Miami.

I am taking my son to the Orange Bowl. Shhhh..it is a surprise. He is a Clemson grad.


----------



## momeason (Dec 29, 2015)

*I never found anything. Does anyone know of accommodations between Miami and Ft Laude*

I never found anything. Does anyone know of accommodations between Miami and Ft Lauderdale Dec 30..tomorrow-Jan 1?


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hilton.com shows some availability. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## momeason (Dec 30, 2015)

On the way to an Air B and B stay. Let's pray it is as nice as it looks. Last night we scored a great place on Air B and B. GO CLEMSON!


----------



## momeason (Jan 1, 2016)

The AirBandB stay worked out great. 4 of us..2 rooms $300 total


----------

